# In the Car



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

Well, I asked the wife if she had anything on her wish list, and she came up with a good one. She suggested a romp in the car. Excellent idea, but I need some ideas on how to accomplish it.

I have a SUV, with non-tinted windows, and don't want to put on a show, get taped, nor get arrested. During the day preferably. 

What's a good place without security cameras, no other people seeing, no cops, etc?

We're in a very crowded suburban area, even the parks and forests are busy. I don't know of any 'make out points' around here. Every time we're 'out in the country', we're with kids in the car.

any thoughts? any favorite places or considerations?


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

One sure place where you won't be seen by strangers or arrested is in your garage.


----------



## abuginarug (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Re: In the Car*

Think you could afford to tint the back windows? So the kids are more comfortable when it's sunny. And so you can hit a park and indulge in a great American past time.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

ReidWright said:


> Well, I asked the wife if she had anything on her wish list, and she came up with a good one. She suggested a romp in the car. Excellent idea, but I need some ideas on how to accomplish it.
> 
> I have a SUV, with non-tinted windows, and don't want to put on a show, get taped, nor get arrested. During the day preferably.
> 
> ...



Well, you have an SUV so you're a little higher than most cars so that helps. We've don this, but usually it has been an impromptu event. Once driving home from a party, we pulled into a secluded neighborhood (at night) and she gave me a bj. Another, more successful interlude, was after dining at a restaurant. It shared a parking lot with a local mall, and we were parked away from most other cars. Had a couple drinks, nice dinner and then I banged the sense out of her before driving home. Totally awesome, highly recommended.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Shoot for 2am sex in the SUV. You could probably park in the driveway or on the street and no one should bother you. Suburbia shouldn't be hopping at 2 am like a city would.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

You know, just a thought, but do you happen to have a Drive-In by you? Just sayin.....


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

^









Oops.. I forgot to do the quote..



> Think you could afford to tint the back windows? So the kids are more comfortable when is sunny...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hubs and I had a really nice high top conversion van when the kids were little.....nice shocks/tinted windows/stereo system...that baby was the bomb .....I think the vehicle might make a big difference as to how much a couple can get away with.....our next was an Expedition....not as easy....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Church parking lot Sunday morning.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Church parking lot Sunday morning.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


After all, church people are commanded to multiply....



Great post..


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

Out of all the places I have ever had sex-- I still found the bed was my most comfortable and number one preferred spot to let the "O" go. The other places were tons of fun, but lacked tons of comfort when things got "serious".


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

hartvalve said:


> Out of all the places I have ever had sex-- I still found the bed was my most comfortable and number one preferred spot to let the "O" go. The other places were tons of fun, but lacked tons of comfort when things got "serious".


Ya, hubs would always cum faster.....I did eventually...but I always had one eye open for police....


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

A deserted parking garage? You know how the top floor of a mall parking lot is usually empty? Maybe there.


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

I totally understand the one eye opener syndrome. 

It's like having our curious children in the next room while we adults try to enjoy a toned down "O" behind closed doors. In our comfortable beds. Go figure.


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was younger and crazier, my husband asked me to make sure the restroom was clear of any women in a restaurant we were dining in. 

No. We did not. I don't have that kind of balance on tile/cement floor or walls. The question became.. "Who is going to take what position and where when someone comes into the bathroom, let alone who's back is going to be against the wall?" We saw the scene in a movie. Um-- The moaning in the movie was not real, dear. You are not going to make me feel that kind of good.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

hartvalve said:


> When I was younger and crazier, my husband asked me to make sure the restroom was clear of any women in a restaurant we were dining in.
> 
> No. We did not. I don't have that kind of balance on tile/cement floor or walls. The question became.. "Who is going to take what position and where when someone comes into the bathroom, let alone who's back is going to be against the wall?" We saw the scene in a movie. Um-- The moaning in the movie was not real, dear. You are not going to make me feel that kind of good.


That story is soooo cute... We are big campers and we did do it in the mens shower room once because we thought if we went into the womens they would be really offended...:rofl: of course there were was nobody in the mens either....it's just sooo cute to do it in new and naughty places....


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> Hubs and I had a really nice high top conversion van when the kids were little.....nice shocks/tinted windows/stereo system...that baby was the bomb .....I think the vehicle might make a big difference as to how much a couple can get away with.....our next was an Expedition....not as easy....


Nice! If the van is rockin', don't come a knockin'!


----------



## m0nk (Mar 14, 2014)

ReidWright said:


> Well, I asked the wife if she had anything on her wish list, and she came up with a good one. She suggested a romp in the car. Excellent idea, but I need some ideas on how to accomplish it.
> 
> I have a SUV, with non-tinted windows, and don't want to put on a show, get taped, nor get arrested. During the day preferably.
> 
> ...


Parking garage..car wash..?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

m0nk said:


> Parking garage..car wash..?


excellent idea!

my ex liked danger and she did me in a parking lot in broad daylite. A cop drove by. Whoa! drove past. everything ok.
She got her wish. another time she did me on a boat dock at night with no cover out in the open and I'm pretty sure the neighbors saw what we did but didn't call the cops.
Another time on a bridge at night.

doing the full deed though is a bit trickier, so go for it and have fun!
don't get caught by the cops though.

you'll have splainin to do


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

m0nk said:


> Parking garage..car wash..?


just make sure you don't do the express wash and pick the full luxury wax and undercarriage wash


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

jorgegene said:


> excellent idea!
> 
> my ex liked danger and she did me in a parking lot in broad daylite. A cop drove by. Whoa! drove past. everything ok.
> She got her wish. another time she did me on a boat dock at night with no cover out in the open and I'm pretty sure the neighbors saw what we did but didn't call the cops.
> ...




Yes, the dock at night is awesome. We have a cabin on a lake and very time we're up there in warm weather, late night docking on the pier is, well, becoming routine. Can't really tell if the neighbors know or not, but that is half the fun. I figure best case, they get the idea and spice up their own life, worst case the guy next door is really jealous of me!


----------



## SeaStarIn (Mar 26, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> Church parking lot Sunday morning.


10:00 AM Mass
Pull in at 10:10
Just remember to PULL OUT by 10:45:rofl:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Parking lots are notorious for security cameras. Back when we were flexible enough to consider this kind of shenanigan lakes and campgrounds were more successful places. Later is always better. I never tried it myself but I really like the garage idea, at least for a test run. (almost) Every time we tried a new place we ran into something that we forgot to think of. 
MN


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happilymarried25 said:


> One sure place where you won't be seen by strangers or arrested is in your garage.


:iagree: That would be the best place to do it. 

We did it at night on the side of the road, but it wasn't as enjoyable when you are always worried about a cop showing up. 



Plan 9 from OS said:


> Shoot for 2am sex in the SUV. You could probably park in the driveway or on the street and no one should bother you. Suburbia shouldn't be hopping at 2 am like a city would.


People can still call on the car. A friend almost got caught with doing this, as a neighbor called the police for "suspicious" activity.



soccermom2three said:


> A deserted parking garage? You know how the top floor of a mall parking lot is usually empty? Maybe there.


They have security cameras. I wouldn't do it there.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you're near Paducah you can borrow my car, it's a Mini S  but windows are tinted 

Seriously for one time use the hardware stores sell solar film that you can semi attach. Not likely to be street legal but should be doable.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

SeaStarIn said:


> 10:00 AM Mass
> Pull in at 10:10
> Just remember to PULL OUT by 10:45:rofl:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Do what we did when I was a kid a long time ago at the drive in movie. Steam up the widows, cover you butt with a blanket and go for it. Believe me, drive in movies had no privacy so you made do with what you had.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: In the Car*



6301 said:


> Do what we did when I was a kid a long time ago at the drive in movie. Steam up the widows, cover you butt with a blanket and go for it. Believe me, drive in movies had no privacy so you made do with what you had.


hide in plain sight is the most inconspicuous way. especially good for short/petite people.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm gonna spoil all your fun now.....

When I was a cop and on night duty we often came across parked vehicles with steamed up windows that were 'rocking'. 99% of the time they were in secluded carparks (BCCTV) so no offence was being committed because there was no one to 'offend'.

A good 'wheeze' was to wait until the rocking got more intense and the noise from the was reaching a crescendo....then on would go the blue lights and we would knock on the window....we had to make sure the girl wasnt there against her will etc... ;-)
'To Protect & Serve'....!

Hey...night shift can get very boring at times!


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

Sex in the park. Sex in my backyard. Sex in the car. Sex in every room in my home, literally. But-- 

There is still no place like Sealy Postureped-icking..


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> That story is soooo cute... We are big campers and we did do it in the mens shower room once because we thought if we went into the womens they would be really offended...:rofl: of course there were was nobody in the mens either....it's just sooo cute to do it in new and naughty places....


The thought of my dress up and undies downed in the males' room was unappealing to my husband. Go figure. But it was quite fathomable for him to be caught (should we'd followed through with the act) hanging in the ladies room.. 

Yeah, right. :scratchhead:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Me and my girlfriend (now wife) were caught once in a park after dark. We were parked in a very secluded area. She was enjoying the pleasures of my oral attention, legs spread wide open in the seat, when a solid rap on the window and a flashlight shining in on us startled us. Scared the living sh!t out of both of us. The cop simply gave us a warning. Talk about embarrassed! We were mortified. Kind of put me off the whole "do it in a car" thing.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

Dude let it happen naturally and you will have the time of your life. If you get caught, so what. The fear of some one catching you makes the climax even better.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Funny thread. Cul de sacs in late night suburbia work for us. And yes, steamed up windows.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Busy shopping center car park


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Me and my girlfriend (now wife) were caught once in a park after dark. We were parked in a very secluded area. She was enjoying the pleasures of my oral attention, legs spread wide open in the seat, when a solid rap on the window and a flashlight shining in on us startled us. Scared the living sh!t out of both of us. The cop simply gave us a warning. Talk about embarrassed! We were mortified. Kind of put me off the whole "do it in a car" thing.


Wasn't me!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Q tip said:


> Busy shopping center car park


During the day? Wow your brave!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Growing up, we had a place to park that was a real "passion pit". 

This time of the year, with the windows rolled down, you could hear a cacophony of moaning, groaning and grunting.

I wonder how many children were conceived in that parking lot.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

......being 'caught' ....or 'interrupted' ...by local authorities ....yup ...can be embarrassing. But ....the next day .....when you somehow need to explain the presence of footprints on the inside of the front windshield ...to a friend, a child, or the guys you carpool to work with ....can be really awkward.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We did it on the hood of the car up at the cottage. Has to be the perfect place to do it in or on a car as there's total privacy. 

If you don't have that luxury, I'd say take a drive in the country in the evening. Find a dirt/gravel road and have at it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> We did it on the hood of the car up at the cottage. Has to be the perfect place to do it in or on a car as there's total privacy.
> 
> If you don't have that luxury, I'd say take a drive in the country in the evening. Find a dirt/gravel road and have at it.


I love it, the hood of a car is about the same size of a bed!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Had a 1970 monte carlo that was a huge hood.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

askari said:


> Wasn't me!


Are you a police officer :scratchhead:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Had a 1970 monte carlo that was a huge hood.


Wow....those things were HUGE!....that might be like a California king size bed...LOL....did you ever get any action on it...heehee


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

over20 said:


> Are you a police officer :scratchhead:


Used to be..


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Years ago my wife picked me up at the airport after a business trip. The ride back was a little over an hour. She had a lovely summer dress and, as I found out, no panties. We pulled off on a side road for a wonderful quickie... (as I can still remember, she was very ready)


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

mpgunner said:


> Years ago my wife picked me up at the airport after a business trip. The ride back was a little over an hour. She had a lovely summer dress and, as I found out, no panties. We pulled off on a side road for a wonderful quickie... (as I can still remember, she was very ready)


Sounds like you have a wonderful, loving wife! 


Welcome to TAM, it's nice to hear loving stories like yours!!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

mpgunner said:


> Years ago my wife picked me up at the airport after a business trip. The ride back was a little over an hour. She had a lovely summer dress and, as I found out, no panties. We pulled off on a side road for a wonderful quickie... (as I can still remember, she was very ready)


Years ago I picked up my girlfriend (now wife) from the airport. The ride back was a little over an hour. She had a lovely summer dress and as I found out, no panties. I was so distracted, I took my eyes off the road only to see a shocked expression on her face as I smashed into the car in front of me. I was read the riot act by the state trooper as he informed me that the person in the car I hit was the niece of the governor of Pennsylvania. I still managed to get it up that evening 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Years ago I picked up my girlfriend (now wife) from the airport. The ride back was a little over an hour. She had a lovely summer dress and as I found out, no panties. I was so distracted, I took my eyes off the road only to see a shocked expression on her face as I smashed into the car in front of me. I was read the riot act by the state trooper as he informed me that the person in the car I hit was the niece of the governor of Pennsylvania. I still managed to get it up that evening
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Wow, there must be something about summer dresses with no panties......


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Years ago I picked up my girlfriend (now wife) from the airport. The ride back was a little over an hour. She had a lovely summer dress and as I found out, no panties. I was so distracted, I took my eyes off the road only to see a shocked expression on her face as I smashed into the car in front of me. I was read the riot act by the state trooper as he informed me that the person in the car I hit was the niece of the governor of Pennsylvania. I still managed to get it up that evening
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_




Do you think you and your wife could ever relive that moment?....I mean to surprise her.....you could even write her a letter maybe ahead of time to tell her of the memory? Do you guys have local babysitters?


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Years ago I picked up my girlfriend (now wife) from the airport. The ride back was a little over an hour. She had a lovely summer dress and as I found out, no panties. I was so distracted, I took my eyes off the road only to see a shocked expression on her face as I smashed into the car in front of me. I was read the riot act by the state trooper as he informed me that the person in the car I hit was the niece of the governor of Pennsylvania. I still managed to get it up that evening
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Good nothing bad happened. That would have been tough to explain at a hospital...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

over20 said:


> Do you think you and your wife could ever relive that moment?....I mean to surprise her.....you could even write her a letter maybe ahead of time to tell her of the memory? Do you guys have local babysitters?


Ha! Well, that happened in Philadelphia ... we live just outside of Indianapolis currently. Good idea though


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> Wow, there must be something about summer dresses with no panties......



Can you blame us?


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> Sounds like you have a wonderful, loving wife!
> 
> 
> Welcome to TAM, it's nice to hear loving stories like yours!!



Thanks. Yes, she is amazing.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Last year, we bought my wife a new SUV. We laid the seats down and broke it in with a hot and heavy session that reminded us of a High School make out session. Our windows were all fogged up. The SUV was in our garage....that was the only way she would be totally comfortable. Worked like a charm. 

Everytime we lay the seats down, I still remember our steamy session that night!!! I think we need to do this again.


----------



## colonelkfc (Jul 4, 2014)

Every once in a while when driving home from a late night party I can convince my Wife to masturbate in the passenger seat while I drive.

You can't see everything but your imagination can do wonders. When the heavy breathing builds up towards the end...sensational.

Helps me stay awake for the journey home.

And last time, I found the rear view mirror can become a front view mirror


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Look for an out of the way spot- usually back roads or such, with not much traffic. Parks are okay if they are not ones that close- and minimal lighting... stay away from parking lots that are patrolled- as others stated, you can get a public indecency or simular charge... 
Trucks- or other bench seat vehicles work best for the front seat or anything with a good sized back seat works best... reverse cowgirl- sitting works good, as does 69 and missionary if you have the room... enjoy it and enjoy the thrill of the potential of getting caught...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Back roads, hmmm... We're surrounded by them we can often drive in some directions for an hour or two and see no one on the road at all.

Yet I still miss our former inner city lifestyle.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

over20 said:


> Wow, there must be something about summer dresses with no panties......


That is definitely one magic formula that works for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jumpnrun (Apr 4, 2013)

One of the wildest places was in the back of my pickup while going down the highway without a campershell, i not recommend that again as it was a tad rough when you hit pot holes LOL


----------

